# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Битый жесткий диск. Или что с ним не пойму.

## Lider2011

Здраствуйте добрые люди. 
Вот уже как около 2-х месяцев я мучаюсь со своим компьютером.
Все началось с того что стали выбивать службы. 
После переустановки Windows Проблема ушла. но стали появляться другие.
Такие как падение проводника при любом манипуляции с файлами/папками(копировать, вставить), Потом пропадал звук. Потом система вообще отказывалась запускаться. Приходилось каждые 3-4 дня делать откаты на момент установки Windows. 
У меня 3 варианта. либо это вирус который я хватаю откуда то, кажды раз когда переустанавливаю систему. Либбо мой жесткий диск  уже свое отработал и его нужно менять. 
Или же что то с БП. который однажды не правильно подал питание на Жесткий диск и опять же что то с ним.
Прошу помощи от знатоков.
И кстати версии Windows устанавливал разные.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Проверку диска делали? Она bad-кластеры находила?

При помощи MHDD проверку сделайте.

----------


## Шева

Надо смотреть SMART харда, он может много чего рассказать.

----------


## b00t-sEct0r

Для начала проверьте ОЗУ с помощью Memtest86+, потом жесткий диск с помощью MHDD. После из-под Windows проверьте S.M.A.R.T. с помощью любой доступной программы. Все результаты сообщите здесь.

----------

